# Suiter ear tags



## Fay V (Jan 27, 2011)

I've seen this in convention pics, and a few before I got into suiting. Suiters will have temporary ear tags. These tags are put on them at the con. 
I've always wondered what they were for. 
here's an example http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5157696/ see there's a tag on his left ear
here's one from anthrocon http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4167471/


----------



## Smelge (Jan 27, 2011)

Aren't they just identification?

They look semi-official, so I'd imagine if there's some kind of best suit award, or a parade or something, it's easier to say "Suit number 4921" than "Generic wolf with rainbow tail number 4"


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope this explains it Fay.
[video=youtube;WTKUpBAKXV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTKUpBAKXV8&feature=player_embedded#at=30[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 27, 2011)

The previous post basically 

Also, it helps convention crew get a master number for all the fursuiters present at a convention.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> The previous post basically
> 
> Also, it helps convention crew get a master number for all the fursuiters present at a convention.


 
So they know if any survived the purge at the end, where they collect all the corpses in a huge bloody pile and remove the ear-tags for reference.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> The previous post basically
> 
> Also, it helps convention crew get a master number for all the fursuiters present at a convention.


 
They don't hand out ear tags anymore though. Does anyone know the new system for keeping count?


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> They don't hand out ear tags anymore though. Does anyone know the new system for keeping count?


 
The Tags at FurCon were all numbered, so I thought thats how they did it for that Con.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

There are only 1000 ear tags in existence- it was a ploy to raise money for charity by auctioning them off. They said they stopped making them but plan to use something else. Maybe they will brand fursuiters from now on- just line them up at the door and be ready with a hot iron. While I think the ear tags are a good thing...1600 FOR A DAMN 8 CENT TAG!!! WTF!


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> There are only 1000 ear tags in existence- it was a ploy to raise money for charity by auctioning them off. They said they stopped making them but plan to use something else. Maybe they will brand fursuiters from now on- just line them up at the door and be ready with a hot iron. While I think the ear tags are a good thing...1600 FOR A DAMN 8 CENT TAG!!! WTF!



You mean $16? And if I had a suit I'd buy one just to fit in...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You mean $16? And if I had a suit I'd buy one just to fit in...


 
No. I mean sixteen HUNDRED dollars.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> No. I mean sixteen HUNDRED dollars.


 
You'll have to toss me some proof of that one...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You'll have to toss me some proof of that one...


 
Watch the video- the bidding ended at 1,600 dollars.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2011)

Those ear tags have been around for several years now at AC. The sole intent BTW was not charity purpose. Originally it a was fun idea that also had the additional benefit of allowing people to somewhat track the costumes by number as they go through the convention. Also numbers from certain years popping upon the same suit at other conventions also was good for the sake of taking in data. It was an idea to kind of emulate how animals are tagged and then released into the wild and it was all good fun.

Eventually they decided to stop doing it, and so the final year that the tags were being done there was an Auction for that certain number tag since it would be become a part of furry convention going memorabilia. This AC they are supposed to have something new to replace the ear tags. I myself have what 4 of these things floating around in the costume room? Maybe more from going to AC and being tagged, along with Zeke.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I used to think that it was for pet auctions or something, but people mentioned how they'd just be tagged so myeah. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Xavan (Jan 27, 2011)

$1,600!?! Ok, it's so funny how people would pay that much for a pieces of plastic with print on it, but it's their money, whatever; and I guess a lifestyler would do that.


----------



## DArtJunkie (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe the last tag was auctioned for charity, so really the $1,600 was less for the tag itself and more to help a good cause. Not all that crazy, as many charity auctions have items that end in the millions.


----------



## pretty-omi (Feb 11, 2011)

The tags are normally free at cons, and paid for by the con itself, or a generous patron. They're not for anything per say other than to poke fun at how people tag their livestock. At FC they are given out to random folks to distribute to suiters. Some make the suits do something to earn the tag, like play along, others are simply given for the sole reason of the person being in suit. Some cons choose to auction off specific numbers of the tags to earn some money for their charities.


----------

